# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  NoOb here, advice please?

## Logonzo

First thread here! 

On to the questions. I was prescribed by my endo, test cyp. He administered my first shot on the 13th. 200mgs, the rx said 1ml/200mgs once weekly. he told me the day of my shot that he wanted to do bi monthly injections instead of what was on the script. BUT if I started to feel like my test was dipping again, to self administer another 1ml. So after reading and reading it seems that the best way to maintain steady blood levels is to inject bi weekly. 

My questions are should i keep the 200 mgs every two weeks, but split it up into four shots of 50mgs over two weeks? OR should I do 100 mgs twice a week and let the dr know I was still feeling down and out? Reason is around day 7 after the initial shot I was getting lethargic again and libido among other things were not going so well. I really think it's because of the up down levels I have been experiencing. 

Next, the dr wanted me to get my peak blood done 48hrs after my initial injections. I ended up doing 36(because of my job) how will that affect my blood test accuracy? 
Secondly, he wants me to go get my trough test exactly two weeks after my initial injection. Since ge ok'd me with self administering another shot if my body was experiencing symptoms again, I did but only did 100mgs(for now, see question 1). I don't want my trough levels to be sky high when I go for the trough test lol, how should I deal with this, and stil maintain a good relationship with my endo?

Lastly I have read, read and read. I don't want anyone to think I haven't looked for the answers. I think my situation is a little unique and that's why I'm asking for some help, thanks in advance.

----------


## DaNKahoLIc

That usally wat a doc prescibz.. for a little 1ml bottle of 200mgs. u must hav low t or somnthing else.. Imo for med reasons i would prob splitt it up n 2 a couple of pins, cuz ur not taking it for mass.. Cyp can stay n ur blook for almost 2 weeks

----------


## Logonzo

Yes this is TRT. I unfortunately have low T at 28? I haven't gotten any of my bloods from the dr. But I haven't Amex yet either. Once I get them I'll post them up. I know my T was tested four times over a period of a year before I actually got a prescription for T. I am definitely gonna split the dose but not sure which I should go for just doing 50mgs twice a week or doing 100mgs twice a week. 

I'm 6'2" 
195-200lbs 
28yrs. 
Bf 16%

----------


## Mr Bill

Why don't you try 100mg every week?

----------


## Logonzo

> Why don't you try 100mg every week?


I'm certainly not against that, Im trying to gauge here what would be the best dose since I have been prescribed for 200 there is no reason I shouldn't be able to reduce that if it still works. 

I'm really worried about messing with my dosage as the dr will eventually look at bloodwork and may be confused...

----------


## Mr Bill

I have only been on injections for a couple of months and from all the reading I have been doing 100 mg a week works for alot of men. At 100mg a week you will still be on your prescribed dose.

----------


## Bigfoot66

At the time I started my TRT regimen I was 6'3, about 180-185, 41 years, 19% BF. Skinny as hell, but yet a lot of BF, if that makes sense. Over the course of that first year we figured out that I needed 200 mg weekly to get my levels closer to the top 90%...we tried EOD, E2days, and then settled on two shots a week at 50MG each. My E2 went through the roof when we did 200 one time a week, but still was high when testing each of the other intervals. Arimidex was the only thing that worked to bring it down. Doing 2 shots a week at 100 MG each has my Total T at about 1000, Free T right in the middle, SHBG about 17, and E2 20 (with 1/2 of a pill EOD). It took a year to get all of this worked out.

Today...I'm 6'3, 225 lbs, and about 15.5% BF. I'm OK with those stats, though I wish I were a little bigger. Still, I'm much bigger than I was then. 

Also...get him to let you inject yourself. A whole lot easier every which way.

----------


## Logonzo

I too have read that, but then there is that one or two persons that have a 200mg per week. I know the clinics prescribe more than that usually. Anyway, i will be going to 50mg shots twice a week then. I hope the blood test reflect that everything is normal then.

When I go for my trough test should I wait 7 days after taking any T? Longer, shorter? Thanks again

----------


## Fred40

Everyone is different.

100mg/week seems to be the standard protocol to start with and then adjust from there if necessary based on blood tests and symptoms.

Once every two weeks seems to work for no one. Once a week works for most (myself included) but some prefer 2x/week.

----------


## Logonzo

> At the time I started my TRT regimen I was 6'3, about 180-185, 41 years, 19% BF. Skinny as hell, but yet a lot of BF, if that makes sense. Over the course of that first year we figured out that I needed 200 mg weekly to get my levels closer to the top 90%...we tried EOD, E2days, and then settled on two shots a week at 50MG each. My E2 went through the roof when we did 200 one time a week, but still was high when testing each of the other intervals. Arimidex was the only thing that worked to bring it down. Doing 2 shots a week at 100 MG each has my Total T at about 1000, Free T right in the middle, SHBG about 17, and E2 20 (with 1/2 of a pill EOD). It took a year to get all of this worked out.
> 
> Today...I'm 6'3, 225 lbs, and about 15.5% BF. I'm OK with those stats, though I wish I were a little bigger. Still, I'm much bigger than I was then. 
> 
> Also...get him to let you inject yourself. A whole lot easier every which way.


wow, that is some awesome improvement! I am planning to do 50mgs every 3.5 days. I'm hoping that will put me somewhere near your stats. I'm sure that dr will review my bloodwork and know right away whether to reduce or add. I did not initially get an AI, I knew test can convert to estrogen and to keep an eye on my e2 levels. When he gave me the script for my peak blood work I asked if he would add it and he did. I think he is a good doctor so I'm optimistic that he will give me an AI if he sees my e2 is high. 

So what do y'all think i should do about my trough blood test? I don't want it to look way out of whack and it will if I don't time it right. He is expecting me to be on 200 mg for two weeks then blood trough test. But like I said before he did say I could do another pin if I thought my test was dropping, so I did 100mg instead of the 200mgs. Being that the last shot was 100 mgs and less than 5 days until my scheduled trough blood test won't the results be much higher than expected? Should I reschedule or call him or what? Thx!

----------


## Bigfoot66

Until you find out exactly where you are I'd do exactly what he says when he says it. That way you have an accurate assessment of where you are so that your levels are on target. 




> wow, that is some awesome improvement! I am planning to do 50mgs every 3.5 days. I'm hoping that will put me somewhere near your stats. I'm sure that dr will review my bloodwork and know right away whether to reduce or add. I did not initially get an AI, I knew test can convert to estrogen and to keep an eye on my e2 levels. When he gave me the script for my peak blood work I asked if he would add it and he did. I think he is a good doctor so I'm optimistic that he will give me an AI if he sees my e2 is high. 
> 
> So what do y'all think i should do about my trough blood test? I don't want it to look way out of whack and it will if I don't time it right. He is expecting me to be on 200 mg for two weeks then blood trough test. But like I said before he did say I could do another pin if I thought my test was dropping, so I did 100mg instead of the 200mgs. Being that the last shot was 100 mgs and less than 5 days until my scheduled trough blood test won't the results be much higher than expected? Should I reschedule or call him or what? Thx!

----------


## bass

> First thread here! 
> 
> On to the questions. I was prescribed by my endo, test cyp. He administered my first shot on the 13th. 200mgs, the rx said 1ml/200mgs once weekly. he told me the day of my shot that he wanted to do bi monthly injections instead of what was on the script. BUT if I started to feel like my test was dipping again, to self administer another 1ml. So after reading and reading it seems that the best way to maintain steady blood levels is to inject bi weekly. 
> 
> My questions are should i keep the 200 mgs every two weeks, but split it up into four shots of 50mgs over two weeks? OR should I do 100 mgs twice a week and let the dr know I was still feeling down and out? Reason is around day 7 after the initial shot I was getting lethargic again and libido among other things were not going so well. I really think it's because of the up down levels I have been experiencing. 
> 
> Next, the dr wanted me to get my peak blood done 48hrs after my initial injections. I ended up doing 36(because of my job) how will that affect my blood test accuracy? 
> Secondly, he wants me to go get my trough test exactly two weeks after my initial injection. Since ge ok'd me with self administering another shot if my body was experiencing symptoms again, I did but only did 100mgs(for now, see question 1). I don't want my trough levels to be sky high when I go for the trough test lol, how should I deal with this, and stil maintain a good relationship with my endo?
> 
> Lastly I have read, read and read. I don't want anyone to think I haven't looked for the answers. I think my situation is a little unique and that's why I'm asking for some help, thanks in advance.


sorry to say but your doctor is a quack! by monthly! really?! i don't know how to answer you regarding adjusting on your own, i think you need to let him know what you're doing so he can see how ill-informed he is, but unfortunately at the cost of you feeling like crap for few months until you realize you need to find a doctor that knows TRT. three important hormones/meds that makes a complete TRT protocol,

Testosterone weekly injection
hCG 
AI

good luck.

----------


## Logonzo

I agree but I already self shot that extra dose of 100 mgs. He said that would be ok, but now won't that mess my trough levels up, since that test was scheduled for the two week interval? Thx

----------


## Logonzo

> sorry to say but your doctor is a quack! by monthly! really?! i don't know how to answer you regarding adjusting on your own, i think you need to let him know what you're doing so he can see how ill-informed he is, but unfortunately at the cost of you feeling like crap for few months until you realize you need to find a doctor that knows TRT. three important hormones/meds that makes a complete TRT protocol,
> 
> Testosterone weekly injection
> hCG 
> AI
> 
> good luck.


Lol, I think I made a error I meant twice a month. Lol I liked ur post tho. Does that change your response at all? Thx

----------


## bass

> Lol, I think I made a error I meant twice a month. Lol I liked ur post tho. Does that change your response at all? Thx


Of course that changes my response! but he is still an idiot even if he suggest twice a month!  :Smilie:  the injected test will taper down to nothing within 10 days, so you will feel great 5 days then slowly like crap until your next injection. but don't worry, the fact that you are here is a great step toward a happy life. trust me!

----------


## lvs

to add to bass's comments, when I first started on TRT, my GP started me on 100mg every 2 weeks and then after not feeling any different bumped me to 200mg every 2-weeks. Every time I was tested my test levels were lower than they were before I started a TRT protocol if you could call it that. The reason, your boys shut down and don't produce and after 14-days you are left with nothing and feel like a lethargic sloth. He referred me to an endo after that.

----------


## Logonzo

> to add to bass's comments, when I first started on TRT, my GP started me on 100mg every 2 weeks and then after not feeling any different bumped me to 200mg every 2-weeks. Every time I was tested my test levels were lower than they were before I started a TRT protocol if you could call it that. The reason, your boys shut down and don't produce and after 14-days you are left with nothing and feel like a lethargic sloth. He referred me to an endo after that.


Yep, I'm hoping that my endo will leave my levels at or near the top when my dose is adjusted. I'm just glad that he started me off high, but wish he would opt for more frequent injections. Hopefully after my one month visit he will go for that. I'm not sure where my levels will be at if I'm on 100mgs for 7 days then get my trough blood work done. If that says my levels are good then I will split the dose up into two inj twice a week to keep my levels stable.

----------


## Logonzo

I also wanted to say thanks to all that replied, I appreciate you taking the time to give me a response!

----------


## boxingfan30

I'm curious, what were your T levels on your last test?

----------


## Logonzo

Well on the last two which were a month apart I think they were 175tt and 125tt, I need to get a copy of my bloodwork from the doc for my records.

----------


## boxingfan30

175 total test???

----------


## Logonzo

Yes but that was prior to starting TRT. I'm going in for a trough test on Friday which will be 5 days after a 50mg pin, what do u think my trough levels will be with that dosage?

----------


## boxingfan30

Oh I really don't know enough to estimate... I am just amazed your levels were that low! You must have felt pretty bad?

----------


## bigboy67

Everybody's body acts differently, some guys on 100 mg ew are in the high end of the range. For me, 100mg ew brought my levels from 216 to 240. 

Oh. Get copies of EVERY test they run too so you have them on hand just in case.

----------


## boxingfan30

I can add that I would definitely listen to these guys about your dose splitting. Admittedly I do NOT know enough for any of my advice to be taken... but I have most definitely read about the "crash" that guys on test get which is why many of them will even do 2 doses in a week... but Cypinate from what I recall reading lasts longer than the Test enanthate for instance. I think it should elevate you pretty good, but as low of a number as you had I wouldn't be surprised if he upped your dose even more in a few months time.

----------


## Logonzo

> Oh I really don't know enough to estimate... I am just amazed your levels were that low! You must have felt pretty bad?


Yea I wasn't feeling good at all, but when it's going on for as long as it has been for me you get used tO it and begin to think it's normal. Just glad I'm getting my life back on track.

----------


## Logonzo

> Everybody's body acts differently, some guys on 100 mg ew are in the high end of the range. For me, 100mg ew brought my levels from 216 to 240. 
> 
> Oh. Get copies of EVERY test they run too so you have them on hand just in case.


I recognize everyone's bdy is different and will react differently. I figured there would be some type of standard to " 50mgs will raise your tt XX amount in 24-72 hrs" 

When u tested your levels how many days after your injection was the test for? Did u feel any better?

----------


## bigboy67

> I recognize everyone's bdy is different and will react differently. I figured there would be some type of standard to " 50mgs will raise your tt XX amount in 24-72 hrs" 
> 
> When u tested your levels how many days after your injection was the test for? Did u feel any better?


I havent received results from my recent blood test yet after switching to a 100mg Test Cyp shot every 3.5 days. I will get the results back ina few days. although, yes, i definitely feel better doing the shots more frequently, and I also feel a lot less bloated doing more small injections (although not sure that has any scientific basis)

----------


## boxingfan30

bigboy, i'm curious again with you using test cypionate if it increased your aggression in any way?

----------


## boxingfan30

6'3 @ 225 and you wish you were bigger? Dude, come on man i'm 5'9 and probably the same bf and i'm 167 lbs lol. At about 8-10% which has been my lowest I think I was 145 lbs... I would have been a pretty big welterweight though  :Smilie:

----------


## bigboy67

> bigboy, i'm curious again with you using test cypionate if it increased your aggression in any way?


No increased aggression. My theory is, if you are a prick, when your Test levels are up, you are gonna be a super prick. If you are generally a chill person, you won't turn into the Hulk.

----------


## boxingfan30

yeah...i'd probably be the super prick  :Frown:

----------


## boxingfan30

ummmm wow

----------


## bigboy67

Hey Dafeinhilia, go fall on a knife you spamming bitch (if you aren't a computer, haha)

----------


## Logonzo

Lolz
And if you are a computer I hope u fall off the desk.

----------


## bigboy67

> Lolz
> And if you are a computer I hope u fall off the desk.


If you are a computer, go 100101010010 yourself

----------


## Logonzo

Update: I got my labs from my peak test in and they said, my TT was just over 1000, I said "great" dr. Said "no that's too high that's what causes prostate cancer over time. you should drop 20 mgs from the dosage and then retest in a few weeks." I'm just wondering what my trough levels are gonna be like. It seems like the cyp takes a a while to build up initially so I'm expecting my trough levels to be higher then the test right after my initial injection. I feel pretty damn good and have not had any noticeable sides as of yet ( maybe a lil increased aggression.) so I really don't want him to drop the dosage down.. Worried I'd slip back into where I was for a period when I started all this.

----------

